# CH. Marquis' Monroe the Magician



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My goodness...what happened?? He's lovely!
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a beautiful color! Is he still turning silver or is this his adult coat? I hope you have many more years of hugs and kisses. :knuddel:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Look at that fluffy head....he is handsome, is he ok, what happened? ((Hugs))


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Glad that whatever happened wasn't serious.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute pic but he looks totally different in this pic to me. Probably just the hair and grown out muzzle. Im not used to seeing him not freshly shaved from all the previous pics. Still very handsome guy!

So what happened?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Close calls frighten the begezees out of me. Love em up, he is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

He and his buddy DeeDee were both hit by my friend's daughter as she came slowly up their dirt driveway. It was on a hill, and the dogs ran up to see who was coming, and apparently she didn't see...it was a bad combination of circumstances, as the dogs were paying more attention to each other than the upcoming car. 
DeeDee suffered the worst of it as she ended up under the tire. Monroe bounced off the front bumper and took off into the deep woods. He was GONE!!! I had to drive a few miles away and come back up a dirt road to find him, and that was sketchy at best, as there's lots of territory to cover and he had no idea where he was. When I finally found him, he was so freaked out that he barked at me and ran away. Took some 20 minutes to coax him closer, finally when I could touch him it was better. VERY SCARY! Luckily, he's completely fine, and doesn't seem to be any worse for the wear. DeeDee had a multiply fractured leg, but she's had pin surgery and she's recovering nicely, is expected to come back completely.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG< so traumatic!! I couldnt even imagine. Sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Im so glad both dogs survived and glad you found Monroe. Thats too bad when accidents happen like that.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That was a close call. Glad to see they are okay. Beautiful poodle.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh, sending alot of poodle hugs your way!!!


----------

